# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Dead duck today

## sore head stoat

I found this interesting.

I was driving along and saw a dead duck beside the road which had been run over. As I wanted a bit of duck and some feathers for my predator traps I stopped and picked it up. I have just cut it up the drake and at the back end of the right breast there is a bit of steel shot, clearly the shot has penetrated almost all the way to the breast bone, it would be a size 2 i would guess ? The wound is well healed over and so it has been shot some considerable time ago i would guess. You can clearly see the impact point from the car at the front of the bird so there is no doubt that is what killed it.  What interests me is .. I have always been told/read that steel shot rusts/festers inside the bird and it will die a slow death. In this birds case that clearly is not true. Your thoughts please ?  
Please do not turn this into a lead v steel debate.

----------


## Brakelie

Tungsten or bismuth?

----------


## sore head stoat

Sorry cant tell but clearly not lead.

----------


## dannyb

#2 shot seems an odd size to use on birds. I've always used #4 steel.

----------


## sore head stoat

> #2 shot seems an odd size to use on birds. I've always used #4 steel.


Yip agreed but it was a blimmin big piece of metal.

----------


## gonetropo

my cat just dragged home a duck and ate it.......................now he's a duck filled fatty puss  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> #2 shot seems an odd size to use on birds. I've always used #4 steel.


Are you calling me odd? 
I've been known to use 2's or BB's on ducks.
One pellet kills are common.

----------


## dannyb

> Are you calling me odd? 
> I've been known to use 2's or BB's on ducks.
> One pellet kills are common.


I've just never heard of it, heck we use #3 on geese and that certainly ruins their day

----------


## Micky Duck

try it with magnet....
and we often use 2s on ducks...3s is lightest we like...4s just dont do it for us on the big water...
maybe its the coated stuff kent put out last season.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I've just never heard of it, heck we use #3 on geese and that certainly ruins their day


Try some lead BB's. Make sure you have a safe backdrop though. They go a long way. And they hit hard at distance.
I started using them just because. And found I either got clean misses or dead birds. No watching birds glide out of sight knowing they were going down and would be wasted.

----------


## Micky Duck

steel BBs or #2s do naaasty things to geese too.   the extra speed over lead loads mean they rip and tear if you closer than 25 yards,first year I thought it was dog being rough.....had to apoligise to her when birds had same marks when we had no dog.

----------


## Maca49

> Are you calling me odd? 
> I've been known to use 2's or BB's on ducks.
> One pellet kills are common.


Explains a lot :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Explains a lot


It might explain a lot, but it certainly doesn't explain everything Maca49.

----------


## Moa Hunter

magnetic shot - flying duck was attracted to moving car, therefore the shot killed the duck or at least caused its demise

----------


## sore head stoat

> magnetic shot - flying duck was attracted to moving car, therefore the shot killed the duck or at least caused its demise


I should of noted if the duck was pointing directly north when i picked it up beside the road... my bad  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sore head stoat

I found this interesting.

I was driving along and saw a dead duck beside the road which had been run over. As I wanted a bit of duck and some feathers for my predator traps I stopped and picked it up. I have just cut it up the drake and at the back end of the right breast there is a bit of steel shot, clearly the shot has penetrated almost all the way to the breast bone, it would be a size 2 i would guess ? The wound is well healed over and so it has been shot some considerable time ago i would guess. You can clearly see the impact point from the car at the front of the bird so there is no doubt that is what killed it.  What interests me is .. I have always been told/read that steel shot rusts/festers inside the bird and it will die a slow death. In this birds case that clearly is not true. Your thoughts please ?  
Please do not turn this into a lead v steel debate.

----------


## Brakelie

Tungsten or bismuth?

----------


## sore head stoat

Sorry cant tell but clearly not lead.

----------


## dannyb

#2 shot seems an odd size to use on birds. I've always used #4 steel.

----------


## sore head stoat

> #2 shot seems an odd size to use on birds. I've always used #4 steel.


Yip agreed but it was a blimmin big piece of metal.

----------


## gonetropo

my cat just dragged home a duck and ate it.......................now he's a duck filled fatty puss  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> #2 shot seems an odd size to use on birds. I've always used #4 steel.


Are you calling me odd? 
I've been known to use 2's or BB's on ducks.
One pellet kills are common.

----------


## dannyb

> Are you calling me odd? 
> I've been known to use 2's or BB's on ducks.
> One pellet kills are common.


I've just never heard of it, heck we use #3 on geese and that certainly ruins their day

----------


## Micky Duck

try it with magnet....
and we often use 2s on ducks...3s is lightest we like...4s just dont do it for us on the big water...
maybe its the coated stuff kent put out last season.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I've just never heard of it, heck we use #3 on geese and that certainly ruins their day


Try some lead BB's. Make sure you have a safe backdrop though. They go a long way. And they hit hard at distance.
I started using them just because. And found I either got clean misses or dead birds. No watching birds glide out of sight knowing they were going down and would be wasted.

----------


## Micky Duck

steel BBs or #2s do naaasty things to geese too.   the extra speed over lead loads mean they rip and tear if you closer than 25 yards,first year I thought it was dog being rough.....had to apoligise to her when birds had same marks when we had no dog.

----------


## Maca49

> Are you calling me odd? 
> I've been known to use 2's or BB's on ducks.
> One pellet kills are common.


Explains a lot :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Explains a lot


It might explain a lot, but it certainly doesn't explain everything Maca49.

----------


## Moa Hunter

magnetic shot - flying duck was attracted to moving car, therefore the shot killed the duck or at least caused its demise

----------


## sore head stoat

> magnetic shot - flying duck was attracted to moving car, therefore the shot killed the duck or at least caused its demise


I should of noted if the duck was pointing directly north when i picked it up beside the road... my bad  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

